# bladder infection and pregnancy



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I just picked up a message from my dovtor's office - that they left at 2pm - but I didn't get it until now. I am pregnant (9 weeks) and have a bladder infection. I have put a call into the doctor but I am a mess - I took the urine sample wednesday and didnt' find out until today! A whole week has gone by - can this hurt my baby? I know this isn't an IBS question but I haven't found a good pregnancy board like this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi there Congrats on your pregnancy!I was not aware I was pregnant - had been trying for years - have polycystic ovaries. Was at workone day and went to pee and there was blood in my urine. Immediately went to Dr. who neglected to take a pregnancy test and put me on Sulpha drugs. I ended up finding out I was pregnant 2 months later and by that time it was too late - had a miscarriage at 4th month. I think that if the Dr. knows you are pregnant he would not prescribe anything harmful to the baby. Are you taking anything for it? Cranberry capsules are a good natural cure. Take care of yourself.P.S. I went on to have 2 beautiful children so I was very fortunate.......God Bless.Katharine


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks Katharine. SO far so good - the Macrobid was the pill they put me on - it was tough on the tummy but I made it through it clered it up - I am now drinking cranbery juice every day


----------

